# Topics > Arts > Music >  Expressive Machines Musical Instruments (EMMI), band of composers who have turned to the creation of novel robotic musical instruments, Charlottesville, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/ExpressiveMachines

troy82.com/musical-robots/projects/expressive-machines-musical-instruments-emmi

facebook.com/ExpressiveMachinesMusicalInstruments

twitter.com/ExpressMachines

Team:

Troy Rogers

Steven Kemper

Scott Barton

----------


## Airicist

Eleki-Robo by Steven Kemper

Uploaded on Oct 23, 2011




> Eleki-Robo features PAM and MADI, and is inspired by the Japanese "eleki" surf rock movement in the 1960s.

----------


## Airicist

Music for AMI, CARI and TAPI by Troy Rogers and Steven Kemper of Expressive Machines

Published on Dec 20, 2012




> Nonlethal string, wind, and percussion robots, native to Charlottesville, spread peace, light, and noisy good cheer. (Video by James Yates)

----------

